# Newbie question



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I recently burned out a DC engine when it was subjected to DCC voltage.

I just acquired a Digitrax DT402.

Is analog engine and DC engine one and the same?

The DT402 books says the R control runs an analog engine.

If so, why does it not burn up?

Is there something else I should know? 

I an a lone wolf in a small town and have to be self taught.

More information: then engine that burned out was a can motor. Did that make a difference?

Bill


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

First,yes analog is DC.

Digitrax DCC systems all can operate DC locos,no matter what the handheld throttle is.However,this feature is called "zero stretching" and is useful for testing a DC loco for a short period of time during wich it should be kept moving.You can't leave a DC loco sitting idle on a DCC powered track...heat builds up pretty quick and may burn the DC motor.

Your loco that burned up may have burned on DC also...possibly a faulty motor...hard to tell with the infos available.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Is analog engine and DC engine one and the same? YES


The DT402 books says the R control runs an analog engine. YES
Some DCC systems say they will run one DC loco. I ran a DC loco on
my Digitrax DCC and will never do it again. The loco ran but not very well.
And all the buzzing scared me. Never again.

If so, why does it not burn up? It probably will after a while. They say the trick 
is to not let loco sit with power on. If it just sits it will burn up. You know that
very well.

Is there something else I should know? My suggestion is run DCC locos with
DCC power and run DC locos with DC power. Not hard to switch the power on your layout.



More information: then engine that burned out was a can motor. Did that make a difference?
NO


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Good advice. While it can be done, you shouldn't run DC locos
on a DCC track. The reason is that the track is powered with a
form of AC at all times. AC means alternating current. It
alternates back and forth between positive and negative.
That causes a DC motor to try to go clockwise, then counter
clockwise. It heats up and then dies.

If you have DC locos you want to run, connect a DPDT switch
so you can run you choice of DC or DCC on your track. Also
Power one of your spurs through an on/off switch so you can
park a DC loco on it and turn off the power.

Don


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks.,

Bill


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

If you've got the cash, then upgrade your DC locos to DCC. Otherwise yeah installing a switch so you can flip some or all of your layout from DCC to DC and back is the way to go.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Feldon, I had all of those flip switches, but human error prevailed.

It was just a split second.

Bill


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ouch! Sorry to hear you burned out an engine then. If they made a record of all the mistakes I've ever made, I'd die!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Not nice, Bill.

Those 'moments' happen. The reason we say so often, don't put a
DC loco on a DCC track. Convert it or park it.

Can you replace the motor?

Don


----------

